# American heros exterminate 5 more Pakistani vermin



## HinduPatriot (Nov 1, 2010)

BBC News - US drone attack kills five &#039;militants&#039; in Pakistan

This kind of news delights me, and goes a long way to creating a friendly relationship between India and the USA.

But the USA needs to go further and deploy its strategic nuclear capability upon the Pakistani terrorist bastards.

God bless India, USA and Israel.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

India is the bumhole of the world. Now stop farting already!!!!


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9ovMyo3OWs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## martybegan (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> India is the bumhole of the world. Now stop farting already!!!!



India may be shit, but you Canadians are the bacteria on that shit.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 1, 2010)

A good read with good sources.
It's a Russian Blogger. 

The Century without an Indian Summer | Sublime Oblivion


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > India is the bumhole of the world. Now stop farting already!!!!
> ...



Britishbullshit, your country doesn't even have enough teeth to go around and your capitol has been invaded by pakis and it's now called Londonistan.
And you all kissed GW Bush's butt all the way to iraq.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Stupid little boy, the sandbox is closed?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > britishbulldog said:
> ...



Yes, there's too many fried jew buried there, so we're putting an outhouse on top of it.


----------



## Jos (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Stupid little boy, the sandbox is closed?


If the sandbox is closed, that means it's time for your shower, deep breath's now


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid little boy, the sandbox is closed?
> ...



Cumming from you, mariposa, who solicits sex from men on the internet?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



If I gave birth to a loser like you, I'd have committed suicide, too.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



3rd time you say this, lol, you pop a few springs in your noggin?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



A kick in the head to the prostitute who raised you


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Do you say the same things over and over cuz you got nothing else?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



go to the sandbox, stupid little boy.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I just came from another thread where you said exactly the same thing.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



You have diaper rash, stupid little boy?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Did your dog tell you that one?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Dog = Muslim


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Your dog's a muslim? No wonder he licks his own arsehole.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sucks being you, stupid little boy.


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Do you say the same things over and over cuz you got nothing else?



Canuck = a gay Muslim, undoubtedly.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW! My own fab club.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> WOW! My own fab club.



But, no friends offline, loser.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc, I appoint you the president of my fan club (my fab club too, lol).


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc, I appoint you the president of my fan club (my fab club too, lol).



Oh, snap, you're clever!


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 3, 2010)

Canadians are just so stupid. No wonder half of them speak the language of the frogs.


----------

